# ON1 Photo RAW 2020 is now available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2019)

> *Portland, OR – October 17, 2019* — Today, ON1 Inc. announces the availability of the new ON1 Photo RAW 2020. This new version is the first release in a new line of creative products announced back in August. This professional-grade photo organizer, raw processor, layered editor, and effects app, is available today as an all-in-one photo workflow solution.
> *Photography Your Way, The ON1 Difference.*
> ON1 gives you control of your photography and what matters to you – it’s Photography Your Way. ON1 is an open system giving you control over photo organization, storage, editing, creative style, and how you purchase. While most mainstream software solutions restrict your organization and editing in closed systems, ON1 gives you an open system for complete control over your storage, organization, editing, and method of purchase. ON1 will also never be a subscription-only model.
> “Customers will immediately...



Continue reading...


----------



## Randywayne (Oct 20, 2019)

I really like it and have been using their products since they were named "Photo Tools".


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 20, 2019)

For me, it completely replaced Nik and Topaz about five years ago. I think it produces much cleaner, smoother images than either. I use it strictly as a plug-in for LR and/or PS CC. I also use AlienSkin Exposure quite a bit, another plug-in that doesn't go haywire with halos and grit.

I do think the feature list for the newest upgrade needs to be clearer. Is a video module going to be included soon? Or is it going to cost extra? Kind of confusing at the moment regarding what is included, what will be added, and what, if anything, is going to cost extra. I also am not too keen about the way they offer extra presets for early adopters, but not for loyal customers who aren't ready to jump to the next version immediately every October.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 21, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> For me, it completely replaced Nik and Topaz about five years ago. I think it produces much cleaner, smoother images than either. I use it strictly as a plug-in for LR and/or PS CC. I also use AlienSkin Exposure quite a bit, another plug-in that doesn't go haywire with halos and grit.
> 
> I do think the feature list for the newest upgrade needs to be clearer. Is a video module going to be included soon? Or is it going to cost extra? Kind of confusing at the moment regarding what is included, what will be added, and what, if anything, is going to cost extra. I also am not too keen about the way they offer extra presets for early adopters, but not for loyal customers who aren't ready to jump to the next version immediately every October.



Agree with you on many of those points.. their marketting is a bit over the top and they have sales through the year offerring different freebies, but not always the previous ones. Its a bit odd and it's guaranteed to change every year.. so while not subscription, sometimes borders that model in order to keep it up while its maturing.

minor rants aside, its now a decent product. I've used previous few versions and finally think I'm ready to ditch LR 6. It took a bit, but figured out my last beef with it... the colour profiles were always way off for the 80D (not sure if others).. turns out most of the time the profile is simply over contrasted. 

it also does have many Photoshop lite type features beyond LR's offerring.. so that is nice. They even fixed the compare a bit (you can now drag the line showing before/after), but for some odd reason won't do a side to side. The only other minor nuisance I wish they'd fix is the ability to automatically save to a folder in relation to the folder you're working on vs a centralized folder or current folder.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 21, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> Agree with you on many of those points.. their marketting is a bit over the top and they have sales through the year offerring different freebies, but not always the previous ones. Its a bit odd and it's guaranteed to change every year.. so while not subscription, sometimes borders that model in order to keep it up while its maturing.
> 
> minor rants aside, its now a decent product. I've used previous few versions and finally think I'm ready to ditch LR 6. It took a bit, but figured out my last beef with it... the colour profiles were always way off for the 80D (not sure if others).. turns out most of the time the profile is simply over contrasted.
> 
> it also does have many Photoshop lite type features beyond LR's offerring.. so that is nice. They even fixed the compare a bit (you can now drag the line showing before/after), but for some odd reason won't do a side to side. The only other minor nuisance I wish they'd fix is the ability to automatically save to a folder in relation to the folder you're working on vs a centralized folder or current folder.



I am with on1 for many years too (since the PPS 7.5), had a great times, as well as bad times. I have used on1 initially to only add some punch to images being processed in LR back at those days. Later on, on1 felt like a more complete package. Then came the version 10, which was first to offer HW acceleration and it caused trouble to some users - consistency problems, crashes, slow-downs, etc. But on1 fixed most of that in 10.5 release.

Then came the RAW generation. First version (2017?) was hardly usable for us, but as an effect tool, it was still quite OK. The problem (once again, for some users) was related to the cataloging module. In previsou generation, on1 reintegrated Layers module and made some advancements to masking (luminosity masking, ranges, color masking) and it felt more like a standalone product. 

They have even produced the LR migration tool, which does not migrate only your catalogue, but tries to convert the edits! The problem with LR ppl though, was simple - they always want more. You've got keywords? We want keyword hierarchy, etc. kind of stuff.

Recent 2020 release (as well as previous 2019.6) are solid products, even if there is still list of some known issues. I have decided to stay with on1. Tried also a Luminar (which gets some press hype) and Exposure products, but on1 is still further in some areas. And if you are not satisfied, there's always a refund option. On1 also really cares about user input, though it is clear that you can't fullfil just anyone's wishes.

As for some questions/objections mentioned here - video and mobile products, are imo going to be sold separately, or in bundles. But that's just my opinion of course. As for presets, you have an Extras manager as part of the product, you can freely reimport your previous year collection of presets. I am not sure, but the product most probably even keeps them in between the versions. Some ppl report, that noise reduction is not on par with some other products and as for some minor annoyances, I might add one too - after hitting the space bar to see the whole image (Fit mode), it does not return to the previous zoom positin, like LR does, which is a bit annoying, when you do some precise masking and you want to switch to see the whole picture. 

But - other than that, on1 is a nice package of functionality. The next battle is going to happen in the AI area. Some products seem to really accent that - namely Luminar and on1. Computational photography is the future, hence the ability to replace sky in one go and make it blend seamlessly is the way to go. The "fight" with LR is a tough one, as if you pay for PS, you've got LR in the package already. But - the competition is always healthy for end users ....


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm still on the rip off subscription of adobe for PS and lightroom cc and need something similar that can watermark as well and do what PS and LR cc can do, but in the one package.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 21, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> I'm still on the rip off subscription of adobe for PS and lightroom cc and need something similar that can watermark as well and do what PS and LR cc can do, but in the one package.



It can watermark... and does almost all of LR and some PS stuff like layers. Overall I am now happy with letting go of Adobe


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 31, 2019)

what are people using as an alternative to photoshop now, for spot removal, liquify etc...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> what are people using as an alternative to photoshop now, for spot removal, liquify etc...


Photoshop has long gone from any of my computers, I use Photoshop CC now along with Lightroom across all my devices. I find the cost, $7.90 per month, far from a _"rip off_".


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 3, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> what are people using as an alternative to photoshop now, for spot removal, liquify etc...



spot removal etc is fine via On1. it surprisingly versatile. Once you start going to liquify though you might try Affinity Photo.. it's closer to photoshop and very affordable.. the copy I bought years ago still gets free updates! However, there is some learning on the UI. 

As PBD indicated, Adobe's cost isn't that bad, I just dislike the subscription model.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 5, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> what are people using as an alternative to photoshop now, for spot removal, liquify etc...




I use ON1 RAW as my LR replacement.

I use Affinity Photo as my PS replacement:

Affinity Photo


I really enjoy AP, the engine in many ways is faster than PS.

And their version works on OSX, Wndows and iPad LONG before the recent Adobe PS for iPad that just came out.

I am anxious to see what PS on iPAD can do....because Affinity Photo on iPad Pro has really surprised and blown me away these past few years....example doing about a 10 image RAW focus stack on an older iPad PRO.....was pretty quick and good results, I'd have expected the table to choke on that one....


Anyway, give them a look, they have 30 day trials.

I don't actually dislike Adobe.

I just don't like the RENTAL model for software. If they'd offer a standalone again, i'd likely buy into it too. I still don't see why Adobe doesn't offer a standalone along with the CC version.

I really don't need any of the CC 'perks' or anything, I don't need my software dependent upon phoning home in order to let me do my work.

Anyway, I just the other day downloaded the On1 2020 offering, install went well and initial tests do seem to show marked improvement, especially on my old late 2011 MBP...with 16GB ram....

C


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I really don't need any of the CC 'perks' or anything, I don't need my software dependent upon phoning home in order to let me do my work.



Your stand alone version of PS phoned home for years before the CC version, indeed they used exactly the same kind of verification protocols which is why the 'cloud' versions of the Adobe software were pirated within hours of being released.


----------

